# Digestion, Diet, and Disease: Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Gastrointestinal Function



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Digestion, Diet, and Disease: Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Gastrointestinal FunctionRichard Saad, MD [MEDLINE LOOKUP] William D. Chey, MD, FACG, FACP [MEDLINE LOOKUP] http://www2.gastrojournal.org/scripts/om.d...016508505007079


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The URL you have entered does not refer to an available page.


----------

